# Horse Feed Expiration Date



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was just wondering how long it took, or even if horse feed goes bad. I am wondering this because I have a few different feed items that I have had for quite a while. 

First is a bag of beetpulp. Co-Op brand, I have had for just over a year. It is about 3/4 gone, give or take and I was wondering if it would still be okay to feed. I fed it to my girl all last fall and winter, and somewhat in early spring, then when I got my yearling, I stopped feeding it for a while (I weaned her off of it) It is dry, and hasn't been wet at all yet. I have it in the house. 

Second is a bag of hoffmans minerals, got around the same time as the beetpulp, and it is about half gone, give or take. It is also inside. I was feeding all last fall and winter, but weaned her off it in early spring. 

Third is a bag of horse feed, pellets, it is a 12% feed. I just got this bag about 4 months ago. It is just opened, and have only used a little of it. It is kept inside. 

Last is a bag of horse treats. Peppermint nuggets. It says it was made May 11 2013, so over a year ago. I got the bag about 6 months ago, and have only used half the bag. 

The reason I ask this is because I want to start feeding this to my horses again (will gradually reintroduce to them) and I was wondering if it would be safe to use these bags of feed, just to get them out of the way, and then buy new, bags once these are gone. 

Everything is kept indoors, all the time. They don't smell weird or anything, and they aren't getting soft, soggy or moldy. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

As long as they still look and smell fresh, no reason you shouldn't use them up. With 5 horses (used to be 24) I've never had any feed long enough to worry about it.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, I am going to try to use them up as fast as I can, but I also don't want my horses to get fat! I am hoping though, the minerals will help my yearling with his coat and his weight (he is underweight right now) so I guess we will see!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the only thing i would really be concerned about is the minerals. There should be an expiration date on them. 
The feed stuff should be fine, if there is not mold, odd smell, or bugs.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Get ahold of Co-op, they will tell you.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

There are toll free numbers on all of those bags.

Write the batch or lot numbers down, call the 800 numbers on each bag and ask them not only what the expiration date is but, how long the product was in the bag before the expiration date.

For example, I know for fact when the expiration date arrives on Omega-3 Horse shine, the product has been in the bag for 18 months. The odds are good it is growing bugs in there, so I won't buy the product if it's close to expiring.

Also, IF you can buy product in sealed bags, they are much less inclined to "grow" bugs than a stitched bag

As far as the product you already have? That's your call, just be sure to examine everything for a bad smell, a bad color, or things moving around in there.

I've had enough experience with older product that I would load everything up and dump it in the Pet Sematary Woods. That spelling was with intent:shock:


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

stevenson said:


> the only thing i would really be concerned about is the minerals. There should be an expiration date on them.
> The feed stuff should be fine, if there is not mold, odd smell, or bugs.


Minerals are likely the most stable of the lot.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are no federal regulations regarding "best before" dates or "use by" dates. It is merely a manufacturers recommendation. They really don't know how much the product deteriorates or how long it takes to deteriorate so they are just covering their butts. Unlike vitamins, minerals remain stable for a long time. Same with groceries - do throw it out just because it's past date.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It's if were me I'd toss the stuff and just start fresh. It's not worth getting them sick over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will check the bags and see if I can find anything on them, or numbers to call. I am pretty sure my bag of pellets is still good, as it was only purchased a few months ago. 

Everything still smells fresh, no bugs, mold, etc. I checked everything out today, and it still looks to be good. I am going to try and use everything up as soon as possible, because, although they aren't that expensive, the minerals are hard to get, because they are so popular in my area, they are always sold out.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If it's bugfree and has always been kept dry, I wouldn't worry about the safety of feeding any of it.

BP is milled once a year. They fire up the sugar beet mills at harvest and process all the sugar beets until they are done mid winter. The resulting shreads are processed than. Any "fresh" BP was milled at the same time as the bag you have. 

The minerals will never go bad. You shouldn't be cutting them off of those. Feed them year round. They won't help the yearling put on weight and mass but they are needed for overall health. When you put some out now, they will both eat much more than they would normally because they are replacing their depleted stores. Hoffman's is a very nice quality product and you are lucky to have that available. 

Pelleted feed will always have a longer shelf life just because of it's hard "shell". If it's crumbly, I would toss it to the birds.

Horse candy will last 100 years.


----------

